# Not a puppy no more!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, so the "Circle M" pups are no longer pups, per se. Today is their 1st birthday, so I wanted to wish a very Happy Birthday to Ices, Jolene, and Rebel (and the rest of the pups who's owners aren't members here).

Jessie and Lisa, y'all gotta post up pix of your pups. I just got a couple quick shots of Ices today, as I spent longer than expected at the VA Hospital for my appointment. 

Just so y'all know, I've never let Roller or Ices on my bed, but I have occasionally slept with them on the couch. Well, being Ices' day and all, I allowed her some time on my bed, just me and her in my room under the fan. She just wanted to cuddle and lick me, as if to say "This is the best birthday ever!"

They're not the best pictures, since I've dropped my phone and cracked the lens on the camera, it seems to have a lower quality image now, but she's clearly one happy birthday pup. And a camera hog to boot. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Happy birthday to the birthday pup. hope many more to your pup and good luck in accomplishing whatever goals you have set forth for her.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ok so im soooooooo unprepared for this.. lol.. jo has been inside for the past few days and these were some of the pics i snapped of her.. shes in love with my three year old 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthdays all around!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Happy birthday to the litter


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay, pics of Jo-Jo! She's so sweet. Ices just wants to be up under Trinity (my 3 yr old lol) and if Trinity gets out of sight, then she cries and whines like I don't know what lol. These pups are awesome and I love my pick something fierce. 

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes for the pups, er... dogs, lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Pups are looking good ladies! Happy Birthday !!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

She/he looks tiny:]! good looking dog


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dylroche1 said:


> She/he looks tiny:]! good looking dog


They are both very small dogs. Jolene only weighs like 38lbs.. i think ices is right around the 35lbthe mark too


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

happy birthday pup pups! i hope it was full of yummy treats and good lovins


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Where are th pictures of Rebel?? Haha! Aww happy bday to them all!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy Bday to all!!  Such good looking girls


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Turning into beautiful dogs. Happy birthday!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, when John scaled Ices for me that day we were up there she was 36lbs. Very tiny girls lol. Nadia, I have no idea where Rebel is.. we're waiting on Lisa to post 'em up.\

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, so I just wanted to give everyone a preview of her first year of life, as I withheld pictures most of the time. Jessie sent me pictures of her first weeks, and so I'm UTD with all her pictures from birth til now lol.









Ices as a newborn









Ices 1 wk old









Ices 2 wks old, left profile









Ices 2 wks old, front shot









Ices 2 wks old, right profile









Ices 3 wks old









Ices 3 wks old









Ices 4 wks old, Trinity holding her on our first visit to Jessie's yard on my birthday last year!









Me and Ices (4 wks old). Proud new mama right there!









Me getting my first dose of loving from Ices at 4 wks old!









Ices 4 wks old on Jessie's yard









Ices getting into trouble already!









Ices chewing on a weed or something lol.









The night I picked Ices up at Jessie's to come home with me!








Ices' homecoming, meeting Trinity for the second time.








Baby bonding! I just have to say, Trinity did this exact same thing with Roller when he came to live with us!








Ices' first bath picture








Clean and ready for a nap!








Curled up with Trinity on the couch








"I guard da baby and no wake hers up mah"








"Mmm, she smell like cookies and dirt. Tasty!"








Bonding time, the 3 stooges!








Proof that Trinity curled up with Roller on the kitchen floor too! I see a future dog handler in the making!








Roller was so comfy with her, he went right to sleep.

Both of these dogs are extremely protective of Trinity, as well as my other girls, and Trinity's brother. When we go out somewhere, if the kids get out of reach of the dogs, the dogs don't take their eyes off them, and Ices will drag me to the kids, trying to stay with them.

I know a lot of their temperament has to do with their breeding (though we don't know Roller's lineage) and the rest of it has to do with how they've been raised, but I couldn't have asked for better dogs. I don't fancy myself as a trainer, I just spend time working with my dogs, and keeping the kids involved so the dogs understand that even if they're babies, the kids are still dominant over them. They know and accept this very well.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy late Birthday to the litter!
I will definitely get some recent pics of Rebel in the next day or two.I have pics all day long on my cell phone,but they don't do him justice.
And it seems my boy is the freak of the litter topping out at 56 lbs lol.
Thanks again Jessie for giving me the chance to own such a great dog.I love this dorky boy more than anything!He's such a sweetheart and I know he's going to do you proud.


----------

